# How long and at what temp should you smoke Salmon?



## trece

My first attemp will be tonight. I'm gonna smoke a Salmon steak. I am assuming 2-3 hours at 225.....does that sound right? Is there a temp I need to get it to?

I'm using a maple glaze, oddly enough I don't eat Salmon. I'm making it for my husband to take fishing w/him for breakfast this weekend.
Thx,
Trece


----------



## richoso1

Your time guess is in the ball park, internal temp around 135* 140*. I'm not sure about the glaze, i haven't smoked salmon that way.


----------



## hawgheaven

That sounds about right Trece. I get my internal temp up to 150-160 though. Just make sure you keep it moist... Are you marinating or brining it first?


----------



## crewdawg52

I do salmon alot, but smoke it on the gas grill, indirect, lowest setting, with a foil pouch of wood chips over the flame.  I know by exerience of smoking salmon this way it will take about 45 min (one of these days I'm gonna stick a thermometer in there).  I also go be looks.  

Check out our "mom's" (DeejayDebi) temp chart in her site.  Great place loaded with tons of info.  www.deejayssmokepit.net.  Can find it also under the forum topic "General Discussion" 4th or 5th "sticky"

BTW, I also brine all fish.

Good luck and keep us posted on the outcome.


----------



## crownovercoke

I love smoked salmon!  I usually smoke 215-230 for 1 -1.5 hrs depending on size, and it is done when flakey.  

PS I found a salmon rub called rub with love. If you can find it I recommend that you try it...With cherry/ hickory smoke.. MMMM good.


----------



## trece

I haven't even bought it yet. I'm running late today so no brining. I hope to buy some that is packaged in a salt solution. I also intend to sprinkle lemon juice, thyme etc on pre-smoke. I hope I don't ruin it.........since I don't eat Salmon this is hard one for me.
Trece


----------



## deejaydebi

Hi trece -

As mensioned earily I have a time and temperature chart for smoking foods

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downl...emperature.pdf 

It covers just about everything - if you find something else let me know and I'll add it! I'm making Lox next week for the boys at work - it's amazing what they pay for a tiny piece! I'm not sure what you plan is so here's the basics of smoked fish.

Lox 70-80Â°F 1-3 days Until Done
Salmon (Cold Smoked) 70-80Â°F 24 Hours Until Done
Salmon (Hot Smoked) 200Â° - 225Â° F 3 to 4 hours The oil turns dark


----------



## trece

I added it to my file!
I'll let you know how it turns out.............I marinated it in a lemon/butter/dill mixture ahead of time.


----------



## crownovercoke

sounds like you have it under control ! remember to take pics and let us know how it turns out...


----------



## squeezy

I agree on the time and I have never brined or marinaded any ... always moist and tender.


----------



## bacardi2001

lol how did it turn out?


----------



## cmayna

Really?


----------



## ak1

Some might want to check post dates.


----------

